# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Am I dreamin'...???

## Roch

Hi, :Smilie:  
I would like to build a home on a rural property.  It does not need to be designer(no budget for that).  It does need to be low cost.  Single parent, 4 dependents. 
Low cost does not mean a boring cookie cutter kit home.  I am not looking for the largest, latest and greatest but function and clever use of space is important. The end result needs to be a warm, inviting home. 
I am currently deciding how to move forward or if I even can.  The options that I am investigating are a prefab/modular company that will build something appealing for a modest amount(in comparison to some modular homes I have liked). 
Or, O/B and seeking the advice of a building/planning consultant.  Then ticking off the boxes.  My thoughts were to possibly source as much of the building materials as possible at auctions for a reduced amount, working with a builder who can see the potential in the individual style home that I envisage.  Overseeing each of the trades and stages myself. ( I have built a commercial premise, this was a huge learning curve.) 
Oh, did I mention that I am on a strict time frame??  7mths tops. 
I have so many questions...Is it even possible to build a home for 5 grown humans for a modest amount.? -No bells and whistles...1 x bathroom(extra loo) open living and 5 bedrooms. :Cry:   Thanks, R.

----------


## METRIX

Two words, Forget it.  
Your time frame is too short, sounds like your budget will be small, and good luck finding a builder that is interested in individual, 99% of builders only want easy and hassle free, 2nds auction materials adds another level of time wasting as most materials at auction are of poor quality. 
Firstly what is the budget, you still need to gain council approval which can take a few months or more.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Maybe a kit home could be an option?

----------


## droog

> strict time frame?? 7mths tops.

  Even if you had a finalised design ready to submit the red tape before construction would mean the build time would need to be very quick.
I have to agree with Metrix.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Modest amount is possible. Recycled products is possible. Seven months is possible. O/B is possible. Using a builder is possible. Prefab is possible. But not much of that in combination is possible. 
It took us nearly eleven months to last September, from contract signed with a builder to keys handed over, for a $120,000 shed in a rural part of NSW...if it had have been an actual house we'd still be waiting.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi, 
> I would like to build a home on a rural property.  It does not need to be designer(no budget for that).  It does need to be low cost.  Single parent, 4 dependents. 
> Low cost does not mean a boring cookie cutter kit home.  I am not looking for the largest, latest and greatest but function and clever use of space is important. The end result needs to be a warm, inviting home. 
> I am currently deciding how to move forward or if I even can.  The options that I am investigating are a prefab/modular company that will build something appealing for a modest amount(in comparison to some modular homes I have liked). 
> Or, O/B and seeking the advice of a building/planning consultant.  Then ticking off the boxes.  My thoughts were to possibly source as much of the building materials as possible at auctions for a reduced amount, working with a builder who can see the potential in the individual style home that I envisage.  Overseeing each of the trades and stages myself. ( I have built a commercial premise, this was a huge learning curve.) 
> Oh, did I mention that I am on a strict time frame??  7mths tops. 
> I have so many questions...Is it even possible to build a home for 5 grown humans for a modest amount.? -No bells and whistles...1 x bathroom(extra loo) open living and 5 bedrooms.  Thanks, R.

  Anthing is possible, sometimes it just costs a fair bit more though.
what is your budget?

----------


## debunk

where are you located? Try a company like Panelup (wollongong) they have structural insulated panel kits that can get you to lockup stage within a week.  Depends on site access as a crane is needed, and you'd have to organise a slab before, and associated trades

----------


## METRIX

> where are you located? Try a company like Panelup (wollongong) they have structural insulated panel kits that can get you to lockup stage within a week.  Depends on site access as a crane is needed, and you'd have to organise a slab before, and associated trades

  He is located in Victoria, and we never heard back after his initial question, maybe he gave up

----------


## debunk

Oh no, another dream dashed!

----------


## Bart1080

I'd go with SilentButDeadly - build a shed and house look and feel inside.  They come up really well.  You could do it for less than 100k...depending on what you really want  :Smilie: 
Rural property, no approved plans then forget the 6 months.  Could take you that long and more the get permits and town planning.
Also depending on what "town" services are available, then the infrastructure costs could easily consume another 30k to 60k min:
 - power, 
water tanks, 
pump/s, 
septic/sand filter/worm septic (depending on council/geo engineer req), 
drive way (excavator & crushed rock may be required for winter access if it turns to slop or even to do a track for builders, trucks etc)
Are you in a fire zone....whats the BAL rating as this will add additional construction requirements/build standards including possible additional emergency water tanks specifically the meet council/building permit requirements

----------


## droog

> I'd go with SilentButDeadly - build a shed and house look and feel inside.  They come up really well.  You could do it for less than 100k...depending on what you really want 
> Rural property, no approved plans then forget the 6 months.  Could take you that long and more the get permits and town planning.
> Also depending on what "town" services are available, then the infrastructure costs could easily consume another 30k to 60k min:
>  - power, 
> water tanks, 
> pump/s, 
> septic/sand filter/worm septic (depending on council/geo engineer req), 
> drive way (excavator & crushed rock may be required for winter access if it turns to slop or even to do a track for builders, trucks etc)
> Are you in a fire zone....whats the BAL rating as this will add additional construction requirements/build standards including possible additional emergency water tanks specifically the meet council/building permit requirements

  
It was 7 months tops for the build, but that was 4 months ago.

----------

